# Forum > Humanmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten (Examensforen) > Vorklinik / Physikum (1.-4. Sem.) >  Spastische Lhmung / tetanische Kontraktion(en)

## Medder2011

Hallo Leute,

ich sitz hier grad ber Physio und bin mir grad nicht sicher, ob ich irgendwas komplett bersehe ...

Ist eine spastische Lhmung das gleiche wie eine tetanische Kontraktion?

Oder anders gesagt: ist die tetanische Kontraktion der Mechanismus und die spastische Lhmung das sichtbare Ergebnis?


Oder bringe ich da was durcheinander?

----------

